# Best way to remove paint from carbon fork?



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

As the title states, I have an EC90 fork that is painted white and i'd like to remove all the paint to show the nude carbon. I know mechanics, but am clueless about painting stuffs.

Thanks!


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

in one word ----*DON'T*

You're not dealing with paint on metal here, and have no idea if there's a gel coat under the paint, or if the paint is the gel coat. If you don't like the color, use fine sandpaper to smooth out blemishes and repaint it.


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

I sanded my TCR advanced fork down with 150 sandpaper to remove the paint and 400 to smooth everything out. Than clear coat the carbon to protect it from UV. It takes time and everything turn out good leaving the expose nude 3K carbon weave. For the EC90, the carbon is not weave, so it might not look as good. 




RacerJRP said:


> As the title states, I have an EC90 fork that is painted white and i'd like to remove all the paint to show the nude carbon. I know mechanics, but am clueless about painting stuffs.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Easton Forks do not have a carbon weave to them. They are like a flat black color. In other words, Sell it and buy one that is black. Much easier and less chance of damaging the integrity of the fork.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

the external layers of a carbon fork are not structural u have little risk damaging it with fine sandpaper.... paint stripper on the other hand, not so great an idea...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Wet sand it. No problem.


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

I ave two other ec90s on my ace bikes, and I cme accross this one for $15 but its painted and the paint is all chipped up. Seller didnt know what it was. I'll try wet sanding and see what happens. I just want iot smooth enough that if I repaint it its not all stupid and chunky looking.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

Wet sanding is for removing dust and crap from the clear coat before applying the last clear coat and buffing. You just need to scuff the current paint with 400 or so, and respray. 


If it's too smooth, paint won't adhere to it.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

RacerJRP said:


> As the title states, I have an EC90 fork that is painted white and i'd like to remove all the paint to show the nude carbon. I know mechanics, but am clueless about painting stuffs.
> 
> Thanks!


sand to remove paint then use a finer sandpaper (Wet sand) to smooth it out, then spray 3 or 4 coats of clear coat. It's VERY time consuming. I've done two forks; no problem.

You can also buy a nude chinese carbon fork on Ebay for under 40 bucks...


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Another option if you don't want to spend the time sanding it, is send it to Calfee and they will 'strip' it. The finish after they strip it is very nice and they are not expensive.


----------

